# I think Murphy is an idiot



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

I recognise his frustrations. He does not want to be alone, he wants to go for walks, and that is all understandable.

The behaviours we train against include tugging and such like. He has now come to associate our shoes with walking. He picks up my shoes when I am in the room with him. He picks up my wife's shoes when she is in the room with him. The pattern is clear.

So why do I watch him hide my shoes in the garden bushes? Is he an idiot?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

hahah!! That is smart not an idiot..
I have one who, when she wants to go out, has a series of things she does . First she starts wagging her tail big enough it makes noise hitting my dresser. Then she picks up one of my shoes and comes over to let me know I need to put it on. If I say 'want to go out' she drops the shoe and goes and gets the other. If I ignore her, she drops the shoe and starts clacking her teeth at me. 
I think it is brilliant. Communication at it's finest sans words.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sounds like a smart pup.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Howler said:


> ...So why do I watch him hide my shoes in the garden bushes? Is he an idiot?


I say this with a grin and raised eye brows because I can only guess that either you're joking or that maybe your boy Murphy is actually the smartest one in your house


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

nolefan said:


> I say this with a grin and raised eye brows because I can only guess that either you're joking or that maybe your boy Murphy is actually the smartest one in your house


Maybe he is. Can you explain to me the logic of preventing me from going outside by hiding my shoes outside of my house?



Prism Goldens said:


> Then she picks up one of my shoes and comes over to let me know I need to put it on. If I say 'want to go out' she drops the shoe and goes and gets the other.


That is actually useful. In contrast, my puppy's behaviours are slowing me down when it comes to taking him out because I need to spend time searching for my shoes.

P.S. I have started spraying shoes in bitter apple..


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Howler said:


> Can you explain to me the logic of preventing me from going outside by hiding my shoes outside of my house?


Dogs do not think logically. They think more like women. JUST KIDDING calm down.

Your pup associates your shoes with going outdoors. He sees you put them on when about to go out and they also smell like outside. He does not necessarily know he is hiding them and even if he does, it is not from you, it would just be a possession thing.


----------



## Caiti9 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mine will run with shoes, especially when she’s asking to go outside for potties. My best guess is that for Murphy, any attention is better than not having it in the moment? Kind of like a kiddo who will act out even for negative attention (getting scolded or put in time out) maybe that’s what your golden is doing because they’re bored/lonely even when it seems like they shouldn’t be because you’ve walked them already. I’m finding the more I play with my pup and throw balls and play hide/seek, the less energy she’s having to mess around lol! 
Also your post title is HILARIOUS and we have said the same conversation about ours almost daily!


----------

